# Clomid September 2WW.......



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CLOMID 2WW

SALLYSTAR 

SAMFREE 

FLOWERPOT Testing 28th September  

LOUBIE37 Testing 29th Sept  

SWEETPEAPODDER Testing 3rd October   

OLIVE (Suzie) Testing 7th October   

MINXY  Testing 8th October   

NATALIEB Testing 8th October ( iui)  

LOUBIE37

   ​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

have posted caspers message here too as locked old 2ww thread and is such good news for us clomid girls!! 

Posted this oin other message but wanted to make sure I let you all know!

Nicki.xx



Casper said:


> Don't believe it have just typed big long message and lost it!
> 
> Anyway.......................went home last night via the chemist and peed in a jar so could test with 2 brands at the same time, first response and the clearblue digital that said  in the morning, they both said  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So that's 4  in about 18 hours so there must be something there!
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Can i have your september test dates pleasse!

 and  to all

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well irs me and you Minx, you feeling lucky?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hunny

If I'm perfectly honest, nope, I don't feel very positive at all...all my basal temps are good, we had plenty of  at the optimum time but I just don't "feel" like it's gonna be my month...I've still got no symptoms of anything...no bloating, no sore boobs, no twinges...my moods been a bit on/off spikey today & yesterday but nothing like my "normal" PMT  
The only thing that is slightly different is that I can't stop eating & am gonna end up ballooning if I carry on like I have been last few days 

Sorry if I'm sounding pessimistic & not practising what I preach...just fed up with getting my hopes up for it not to happen.... 

Only time will tell...fingers crossed  won't show...if she doesn't appear Wed then I'll test on Thursday...

Anyway, how are you buddy...have you boobies grown more and developed any more blue veins...that's a really good sign  Keeping everything crossed for you 

   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning hun, (heres to a week of knicker checking!)
awake really early again this morning! I wish my body would let me lay in, DH is snoring away, its so unfair.
Got a real heavy AF feeling today, think its gonna come early.
Its funny how we all see things different, i think cos i have all the same symptoms as last month, I'm not pregnant.
I think cos you feel normal you probably are!
I really want this this month(I have every month) but the thought of doing another cycle of this is doing my head in! thats a terrible thing to say as Ive got 4 more goes at it and some people have none!

We left the wedding after 2 drinks last night(lemonaide) because i kept getting hot flushes and *** smoke was making me feel sick!(I always sweat before AF )

It was dreadful anyway, they were from Dave's work and the bride had poured herself into her dress done it up and given her self a back cleavage with an extra set of boobies!!!
Then she started serving us all sausage rolls on trays still in the Tesco blue and white stripe packets!! 
(in her wedding dress, serving cheap food!)

Then a few of the loud CHAVS that were there stared having a disagreement, that was my Que to leave!

My blue vein is still there, boobs are sore(they were last month).



Just sorted the heavy bloated feeling(Prune juice is amazing!) 

Anyway hun, not very positive that its my month but have a feeling its yours.
will be praying for us today.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls

Natalie - the wedding sounded hilarious!!  Very classy!!

Casper - Congratulations - more hope for us!  I don't think I have ever seen a message with that many smileys in it!!!  You must be very excited!!!!

Well I managed to sleep last night!!!  Did have to get up in the middle of the night for a pee - like and old woman- but I slept til 8.30am.  was knackered though - we went out for dinner last night and the whole thing seems like a fuzzy blur (tiredness combined with 4 glasses of vino!!!)

Hope you are all having a nice day - we are off this eve to DH's parents for a BBQ - it's his sisters 40th today.

Veronica
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

It was the most nasty wedding in a conservitive club i have ever been.
I am a snob but i think most people would have been at this one  

Glad you are sleeping now.
I sleep but wake up really early, also due to constant weeing!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Natalie...*
...the wedding you went to reminds me of an email I got sent the other day entitled Pikey Wedding...it was a slideshow of someones real wedding photos & oh my god....if you fancy a laugh then send me your email address & I'll forward it...  ...the words mutton & lamb sprung to mind...and the groom & best man looked like they were standing up awaiting sentence   No idea who's wedding it was but whoever was sending out the email must've not been a friend !! 

Sorry you're still not feeling positive...and I'm glad you feel positive about me cos I certainly don't...been getting a few twinges today so sure AF is on way...I shall not be wearing any white skirts/knickers for the next few days just in case ! 

Fingers crossed hun....  


*Veronica*...

...Glad to hear you had a lovely meal & a good nights sleep 
Have a fabby day at the bbq.....the weather here in London has been absolutely beautiful & roasting hot last few days so hope it's the same where you are  

*Suzie (Olive)*...

...how you doing chick  I'll let you know my test dates as soon as AF arrives this month...only a few days to go...fingers crossed it won't appear but I'm not holding out much hope...

Hope all you other ladies are doing fine 

Take care

Natasha


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

loads  of  to you both!!

Im still waiting for af!!! dam thing! spend my life not wanting it to arrive and when i do it doesnt!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning ladies,

Suzie-I dont know my date yet,I am going for a follie scan tomorrow so if that doesnt go to plan then I wont be basted and I doubt VERY much it will be a natural miracle this month,DH has been anything but helpfull in the    department      he is really doing my head in,like he has got enough energy for a full on rugby match yesterday but not enough energy to lie back and think of england.

I think he got the hint though cos last night he said "do you want anything from the kitchen??" my reply was yes please some good swimmers would be nice  

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,
Olive  come on auntie flow.
Kelly, Tell Dh "if he doesnt put out soon your gonna get a sperm donor, of a totalally different race to him!" tell him ,"you have always fancied a multi cultural family!"
good luck with follies hun. x

Minxy, i forgot to tell you they didnt have a wedding cake they had loadsa fairy cakes, "like Madonna did init" apparently. 

They had a friend sing for them we we arrived, she was dreadful, me and Dave couldnt stop giggling! 

How do i put a photo on , anyone know?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ntalie,

Thats not a bad plan   I just asked about photos yesterday as I was having probs.Go to the technical thread at the top of the boards page,the thread is called help with photos or something like that. Its got a link to a guide on it,well easy,if I can do it you can  

Hows everyone diddling-Im off to a bbq at my mams soon

Catch ya 2morra

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hello....

Natalie....just emailed you the clip....PMSL when I saw it !!!

Kelly....have fun at bbq....everyone seems to be going to one...apart from me  Gareths gone off playing golf again !!!...then he's off djing on radio station...so all on my lonesome today !!

Take care ladies & enjoy the   Got tomorrow off work so hoping it stays like this..."doing lunch" with my best buddie as she's taken day off too to be with her little boy before he goes back to school (well he's not so little, he's almost 10 & nearly as tall as me !!  ) Might go to Greenwich or Blackheath as always lovely when its sunny !


  to you all
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

im in the garden burning my pale skin.
I didnt get an email from you Natasha?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning,
I'm day off today as I'm working weekend(bummer!)
My (.)(.) are MASSIVE today and really sore and heavy, good sign.
My AF pains are really horrid low and achy, bad sign.
I feel really sick and very tired, good sign.
My body aches all over like just before AF, bad sign.

I give up !!!!!

Natasha, enjoy your day off with friend.
I'm going round to my sisters today(after Ive cleaned the house!) to see my niece and nephew and then dinner with a friend who is also on Clomid and has been for 3 months and she hasn't ovulated.
I feel really sorry for her, she is finally seeing her DR today to find out whats going on(Barnet NHS, Thank the lord I'm private!).
My other best friend is having her cesarean on Wednesday morning, i feel so guilty for feeling jealous but she has already had one abortion and this baby was a one night stand!(that doesn't mean she doesn't deserve it but its a little unfair i feel!)
I don't know how I'm gonna cope seeing her and new baby Wednesday evening, especially if i have Af by then?

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Can you add me to the list please - Will be testing arround 21st Sept.

Well have just survived another weekend from hell. (well ok maybe just another weekend as a green eyed monster!  )

My SIL was hear with ther three month old baby. So cute but I can't help feeling that she has stolen my thunder (is that really evil of me to think that way - I feel so bad?) by having a baby without even trying.  

I'm getting to the stage where I've had enough of moaning about not being pregnant, and that even trying is proving too difficult to cope with. So much so that I am seriously thinking about stopping and taking a year off. I keep going over in my head why it is soo bad not to have children and I can't think of a good reason. But then I see the "fat ladies club" members and those with babies in pushchairs and I'm back to square one again..   AAARRRGGGHHH!

Well off to see the consultant in a couple of hours to see if he can lengthen my 2ww from 9 days to something closer to 14. Otherwise I think I will call it a day at the moment   - clomid is a lot worse this month. Hot flushes, headaches, bloated, bottom problems  (sorry TMI) and no sleep (caused by the Hot Flushes and sweats).

Anyway Enough of my moaning! I'll log on again when feeling a bit brighter and do personals.

TTFN
Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Debs,
I felt exactly the same when my sister had my Niece(you feel so guilty for feeling jealous!) but everyone fussed over her and all i kept thinking is "this should be me"!
From my DH group of friends we were the first to get married and now they are all married and have babies, some of them are pregnant with there second! and they are all younger than me. 
My sister was pregnant with my Nephew when i lost my baby(we couldn't even look at each other!) I don't have the same bond with my Nephew as i do with my Niece which is terrible i know, but he just reminds me of that time.
My Sister gets really upset about it (understandable, i would too but i cant help it).
I don't spend anytime with my DH friends any more, which he is really upset about but i cant sit with them and all there children with them all looking at me and feeling sorry for me .

I know how you feel RE stopping treatment i am also considering it, i cant cope with anymore failure and the Clomid symptoms are so like pregnancy ones that its to cruel to cope with.

Good luck with your consultant today and sorry if i ranted, i wanted to make you feel better and all i did was me me me, I hope at least you don't feel alone now 

God Bless you.x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Hope your all ok. Some of you sound a bit down so I'm sending you all a HUGE   to try and keep your spirits up.

Should be testing on 21st Sept, but as I'm off the   pills this month and just taking Metformin, I'm not sure what my cycle will be like. 

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

*Debs*...aww sweet...sorry you're suffering from the horrible side effects of the Clomid this month & that you're feeling so down 

*Nats*...sound like you've got really positive signs there...so hope it's your month hun 

Hello to everyone else...hope you're ok 

I know what both of you mean about other pregnant women & being pleased for them but also the feelings of jealousy etc. I'm one of the oldest out of all our friends (mine & Gareths) but we're pretty much the only ones without a baby. Sometimes I go to "gatherings" when there's lots of us together & have to put on a false smile & then end up breaking down in tears when I get home...it's all baby talk & I feel like I'm not part of the "clique" cos I've never been through labour & held my own child. My friends do try to understand but there are still the odd insensitive comments that come out. Also, 2 couples (close friends) have tols us they've decided to start ttc in January & I know it sounds silly but I so so want to be pregnant before then as I just don't know how I'll cope if one or both of them gets pg before us...especially as we'll be startin IVF in January if we're not. I sound so selfish & like I'm such a horrible, nsty person but it hurts so much. And to top it off, our downstairs neighbour is pregnant so I get to see her every single day.

Anyway, still not feeling particularly positive this month...although my basal temps are still nice & high, boobies are feeling tender, feeling a bit sicky & I've been getting more on/off AF like twinges....so I'm pretty convinced that AF is on way 
And I've got a chesty cough & snotty nose (although not full on cold thankfully), coldsore & ulcers (ulcers since dentist last Tuesday - I only had a clean but she's mullered my mouth !)...so feeling a bit run down & sorry for myself. Not sure if I'm going out with friend today as tried phoning her yesterday & no answer & she's not phoned me back...I've got things to do so think I'll give it a miss.

Gareth & me (& another friend) drove to Blackheath yesterday afternoon which was lovely...couple of pineapple juices lying on the grass under the sun, reading the Sunday papers   Had torrential downpour during night & some thunder - woke me up as it set car alarm off outside bedroom window ! Looks like it's brightening up now though 

Anyway, looks like it's just you & me Nats....  
Fingers crossed & take care    


Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Kerry and Natasha,

Thanks for the big hugs(much needed).

Natasha, if your nasty then so am i ! the amount of our friends that i have raced with to get pregnant(and failed obviously)
I actually took delight in when they told me they got there period! (thats how much of a ***** i am!)

My neighbour has also anounced that she is pregnant , she already has 3 kids(some people are just greedy!) 
Anyway enough ranting, your symptoms are the same as mine, do you have low back pain ?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep...I've got a little bit of lower back ache (although nothing like I had during ovulation)...usually get it towards AF as well


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah me too,
at least we can be cycle buddies next month, (you are stuck with me now ).


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Im still holding out for you two                       I really hope all these niggly pains arent af on her way !!!!!

When I was at the hospital this morning there was a heavily pg chav smoking              inconsiderate b**ch    and I am sorry to be morbid but that woman who lied about being attacked in her own home while it was set alight and her baby dying,she is now in for murder or something-why oh why didnt she just hand the baby over,there are plenty of honest,level headed couples out there that would saw off their limbs to have a baby!!!!!!!!! She needs a good     

Anyway,scan showed I hadnt ov'd but have got to go back weds to check cos I only have 1 follie at 14mm so I hope it starts growing sharpish!!!!! Its weird though cos I thought I had ov'd ah well heres hoping

Hope you all ok

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Aaaaggghhhh! Bloody Doctors what do they know 

Sorry just come back from the hospital. Told consultant that I was worried about the short time between oving and af showing up. His basic response was "so? there is nothing we can do about that". apparently they used to give progesterone but don't do it any more. his basic was continue on Clomid for 3 more months then go for assisted conception (which we will have to pay for) straight away. He even gave us a list of their reccomended clinics.

I'm at the stage where I think 'stuff clomid' lets just ump straight onto the ivf. Did anyone else have this problem or is it just me?

Grrrhhhhh        

Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Debs,

I am so sorry your having problems with your cycle at the mo,god they know how to knock you when they are down dont they,I must admit my clinic is pants and we have decided to go straight to IVF privatley after this IUI if it fails.

I said I no longer wanted to be on clomid and I feel much better this month to be off it,so if you are ready for a break have one,I know its a really difficult choice to make as you feel you are stopping the hard work you have done.but maybe a break from the drugs would do you the world of good and it might help you get back to a regular cycle,please keep us updated and you know where we are if you need us       Hope your ok hunny x

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Kelly,when they scan me 2 days before my IUI my folli was only 14mm and by day 16 which was only 2 days later it had grown to 21mm, so those little buggers grow rapid you know! 

Debs, im sick of Clomid too , i dont think it is helping just making me misog.
If i could afford IVF i would go for it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girlies, back from hols and trying to catch up with all the messages etc. Great news about Pootle, Casper and Alicatty!  

Good luck Natasha and Natalie - I think you are testing this week?  

I heard about that on the news where the house was set alight with her baby in?  Is that whats come out, that she actually did it? my god how horrendous

love and babydust.  CD10 for me so a way to go yet xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Flower,

Yeah apparently she said two men came in through the front door tied her hands and set the house alight,she said her hands were tied behind her back and she had to dial 999 with her tongue,it was later revealed that her hands were tied in front of her,so there was no need to use her tongue  and there were witnesses that said no one entered the house at all,sick,sick,evil cow bag,if its true she deserves life!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

hi Girls

Can I join you.  

I'm on my first cycle of clomid and will be testing on the 17th.  I'm waiting for IVF and I talked my consultant into giving me clomid even though I ovulate.

I don't seem to be doing to bad with the side effects all I seem to have is night sweets and according to my DH I'm snappy - I don't believe him - I would never do that .  I've gone from been angry and plotting murders to crying for no reason. 

I have had pains low down for the last 4 days and at first I put it down to ovulating as I usually get them but they usually only last a few hours and I'm starting to wonder when I ovulated or am I still ovulating - could be popping eggs out like its going out of fashion I have no idea  I'm not been monitored with scans or blood tests so who knows.

So I playing the waiting game now - the knicker checking, twinge analsing and dodging the   what a fun game to play

Nettie


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Nettie,

Welcome to the mad bunch,Im not on the clomid this cycle but I am sssoooo mad so I still qualify to stay on this thread,really hope the clomid gives you a good boost,I also found more nigly pains around ov,its all down to the clomid so dont worry.You may find your cycles change ie get shorter,good luck with everything    

Kelly x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Have updated the list ladies  and  

WELCOME TO THE CLOMID GIRLS NETTIE


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Nettie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Nettie, and good luck


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks for your congrats! Still waiting for the Gp to confirm the whole thing and maybe then it will seem like a fact!

Minxy and Natalie -    for tomorrow - 5   in one cycle would really show that old  , keeping everything crossed for you.

Nicki.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies

Well I'm still waiting...AF due round about tomorrow/Thursday...I ovulated over 2 days - cd14 & cd15...last month when this happened my AF arrived 14 days after 2nd ovulation day (however, month before it arrived 17 days after ovulation)

I'm gonna hold out though & not test unless AF doesn't show for few days...not even bought an HPT so I don't feel tempted !

I've no real signs of anything...few AF like twinges & sore boobs but that's it...don't wanna get my hopes up & to be honest not feeling that positive about it...but we'll see.

Keeping fingers crossed for my cycle buddy Nats....

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelie,

Welcome Nettie  ! Nice to have you around.

Well, almost on 2ww I think. Had OV pains Sunday, Monday and a few today so hopefully OV'ing just on Metformin. Trying not to think about it too much! Yeah right!  

Hope your all ok.
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha - everything crossed for you       xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

I just wanted to wish you lots of luck over the next few days   .  

Love Tracy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just thought it was about time we had a big good luck dance   


                                                                    

job done

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tee Hee


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

How's my cycle buddy doing   

Kels...thanks for the baby dance    

Well on CD29 & wicked  hasn't found me yet but have been getting a few more AF twinges & sore heavy boobs so she's on her way I'm sure of it...if by some miracle she doesn't show up by Friday then I'll do a test. My temps are still really high though so I spose that's a good sign although I was reading up on it & apparently you usually get a dip day before or on actual day of AF but there are occasions where temp stays high for 1st few days of AF.... 
I hate this 2ww !!

Hope everyone else is ok....  
Take care

Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Natasha,

Keeping everything crossed for you hunny         

Going for my 2nd scan in a bit to see if follie has grown and check to see if its till intact  let you know later x

Kelly


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Hoping your appt goes well 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you all!

Well I'm feeling like I'm wasting my time at the moment. Having digested what the consultant said on Monday I really don't know why I'm bothing with the  pills. He basically said that I was unlikely to get pregnant on them and that my best shot was to go to IVF. But then he said to continue with the Clomid for my allotted 3 remaining months (just in case)  . So I guess that I have three months of   , hot flushes and all the other 'nice' stuff before things get 'really' serious and our bank balance substancially drops.

Ho hum.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today.
 to all of those waiting for AF to NOT appear!  

Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Debs your not wasting your time....anything could happen babe. As hard as it is try and stay  . 

Good luck to the testers.  I guess I might be on 2ww now, cd14 for me. Susie can you put me down for 18th Sept (based on last 2 cycles of 25 days, could change as now just on Metformin).

xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Debs- I can understand why you feel like you do,surely if your not happy still taking clomid you dont have to,it would do you good to have a break and give you a chance to get your head round things.

Scan went well,follies is still there now 18 mm so I have had my jab and we are back in the morning for basting!!!

Suzie-you can put me down for testing 22nd   

Thanks all for the good luck vibes,it obviously did the trick  

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Natasha, me too scared to test


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nats....I'm scared too as I just know that its gonna be BFN. I've not even got one anyway as then not tempted...I've got this skewed idea that if I just dont bother testing then AF will arrive & I'll have saved myself the money of all the hpts & the heartache of seeing yet another BFN


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

thats how i feel too but i think im gonna test in morning if AF doesnt come so that i can get ****** at weekend if its BFN 

I know its gonna be BFN, i feel like ive been hit by a bus, aching all over!       DOH!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll go & buy one tomorrow then & if it's not arrived by Friday then I'll test then. I am planning on getting piste at weekend if AF arrives too...got 2 lots of birthday drinks to go to !

Arrgghhhh....I hate the 2ww !


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Thanks for your reply on my   ask a nurse posting.  I'm fine thanks, some not so great symptoms but all for a very good reason.  Had my scan yesterday and saw a little heartbeat, it was amazing, couldn't believe it.

I see you're on cd 29, just wanting to wish you and all the other girls all the very best of luck in your 2ww's, here's hoping you all get the bfp's you deserve

Lots of love

Niki x


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Can i join you ladies, Im a bit confussed.  
Im on CD39, which is hideously long cycle for me.  My longest EVER has been 35.  I've taken 4 pregnancy tests now and all BFN.  Where is my AF?

I dont feel any AF symptoms coming.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning Clomid Chicks

Well I'm still waiting ! Temps still high but not convinced it's gonna happen...will buy a test today & if nothing tomorrow morning then I'll test...too scared to as fed up seeing BFN. I've had lp's that are 17 days long & only 15 days so far...
Planning on getting very piste this weekend when AF finally makes an appearance !

Sorry not a very chirpy post but can't summon up any positivity & just wish AF would stop playing games !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Girls

These 2ww isn't fair! 
I can't help analysing every symptom, 
My tummy is bloated, I feel abit sick, my boobs are harder, My nipples are really sensitive I'm so tired. Symptoms of pregnancy?

or
Tummy bloated - wind
Feel sick - eating too much chocolate
Boobs harder - period due
Nipples sensitive - rubbing in my bra
So tired - working too hard.

or
Side effects of clomid

I don't mind feeling like this I just wished there was a way of knowing after a week and not 2 weeks.

Is it just me that feels like this or do you all go through this.

Please let me know in case I've lost the plot, I do need a new coat for winter I'm just hoping its not white and its arms fasten round the back 

Nettie
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nettie

I'm with you hun...not getting many symptoms but what I am getting could be either AF or pg  You're not going  - just wish the symptoms were completely different so at least we'd have an idea...

Wishing you loads of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nettie - Your not mental, these bloody pills are  !!! I promise we won't let them out you in "that" kind of white coat!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

All normal unfortunately    the 2ww stinks  

thinking of you all the in 2ww, good luck                                    

I'm just awaiting ovulation then I'll be joining you xxx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks girls you made me feel a bit more normal, well as normal as can expect.

White really isn't my colour  

I keep thinking its too early for symptoms yet, its the side effects of the tablets but on the other hand I'm trying to be positive.  Its not like I haven't been through a 2ww before as I've been trying now for just under 8 years - thats 96 2wws - I should be an expert but this is my first clomid one so I seem to be all over the place. 

When do you test?  I think I ovulated on 2nd / 3rd so do I test 17th?  Is it First response test that you can test early with?


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Minxy

Sending you lots of  , was totally convinced AF was going to show this month and then she didn't.....did have some slightly different symptoms when I think I about it now, I definitely was burping a lot, I pee constantly or at least feel like I would like to pee all the time  , and I didn't get the horrible dragging feeling that normally comes with AF, also although my boobs were and are tender and feel heavy ,  the pain is nothing compared to how bad it was with Clomid last 2 months and even how it was sometimes without Clomid, didn't have that "on fire need to get the frozen peas out" feeling  ............................and as you've said before it's not over until the old b***h actually arrives!

I'm dying to hear you've got a  , I'm going on leave from tomorrow so I won't be back online until the 19th, I'm going to Rome for a wedding so i'll light a candle for you when I get there.

Trying to stay  .



Nicki.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon me lovlies,

Natasha-I am dying to know about you!!! Im sure its gonna be a bfp      

Nettie-everything you mentioned is totally normal,I absolutley,completely and utterly hate the 2ww!!! I am counting mine down already,I find it helps to do a little chart/diary as you can list how your feeling each day and mark each day off as it goes,its also good to look back on in months to come 

Thanks for all the   vibes-basting went well,dh sperm was lowere than last time after prep though so we will have to wait (2 weeks ) and see.

Cant stay cos I have got bad cramps and I need to curl up in a ball.

Ctach ya tomorrow

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Casper

Thanks for your lovely words...very jealous as I love Rome...gotta be one of my favourite cities (being quater italian does mean I'm biased though !!!!)
Hope you're feeling ok 

Hi Kelly

Keeping everything crossed for you hun that this month is your month   Make sure you rest up...baby glue to you 
I've been and bought Clearblue hpt (not digital this time !) & if no AF by tomorrow morning I shall test...I'm not convinced though...temps are still high but having never done them before I've got nothing to compare them with. No "big" AF symptoms...but then I had no AF symptoms last month & it still got me !! I've had long lp's before as well which is why I just think its another BFN & my  body is playing its usual cruel trick 

Hello to all you other lovely ladies...especially my buddy Nats  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thinking of you Natasha, good luck for testing                      

Kelly - get those feet up and rest up lady! hope this is the one for you hun


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Natasha,

OMG I am getting really excited for you(sorry) I am just sure its your turn,I totally admire your will power ,dont know how you manage it     all the best for testing                                             

  flower-hows you lately

is everyone else ok? where have you gone??

I am going to try to limit my time on here a bit(yeah right) but I will be watching all of you    I just really need to get through this 2ww without going    

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi, 
Im still here.
DH will be home any second so murs be quick.... have got out of my bed stopped crying, had a bath, got ready am taking DH out for THAI food when he gets in 
The show must go on and it looks like it might be for a while yet!
So .... still no AF but it feels like its coming any hour now.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies...

.....well I gave in to temptation & tested when I got home from work...and just as I thought 
Not sure what my body is doing as still no AF but have been getting few more twinges this afternoon so I expect its on its way - also migraine not gone usual full blown but niggling pain lingering in my temple for 24 hours now...I do get them before AF so spose I can take that as a negative sign.
If AF doesn't arrive then I will test again tomorrow morning but I think that it's still gonna be BFN 

Thanks so much for all your lovely words & sticky vibes...I just need a massive tube of super glue to make it stick  To be honest I'm not feeling that weepy at the moment as I'd convinced myself it was gonna be negative anyway...I'm sure it'll hit me in next few days when AF finally shows her ugly mug 

Natalie - have a lovely meal - Thai...yum...a real favourite of mine (Thailand's where me & Gareth got together when we went on holiday with some other friends & another friend met his wife there - she's Thai & cooks wonderful food!)

Anyway, take care all you special clomid chicks 

Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

So sorry Natasha,
You are the same as me now waiting for AF, please keep me posted maybe we can cycle again together next month?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

minxy i really hope that the wicked old   doesnt show up and that when you test tomorrow its a  

   

Bendybird.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Natasha I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN, do let us know if you have tested again this morning   xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I tested again 1st thing this morning & it's still  Feeling very teary & completely fed up...just don't know what's going wrong  

I'm really confused too cos my temps are still really high &  my cervix is so high & soft I almost couldn't find it (sorry tmi   ) with creamy CM...I know cervix position doesn't determine pregnancy or not but it's sposed to be high & soft during ovulation then low & firm around AF so what the hell is my body doing  I've got no AF symptoms at all now either...no cramps/twinges, no sore boobs...nothing.

Anyway, I'm not in the best of moods & Gareth is being a complete  (wish I could find a better non-smiley to express what he's being like !!) so not a good day so far.

At least I've got another acupuncture session this afternoon so I'll speak to him about it.

Sorry not a happy post  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Natasha,

Im so sorry its not your turn this time hunny,hope your ok?      

Natalie-   to you too hunny,any sign of af yet ?

Thinking of you both loads  

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh natasha poor thing, nothing worse than BFN but no AF.  The only light I can give is that I had something similar and someone told me on here (think it was Debs?) that she got a BFN for a week after AF was due, it eventually turned to BFP.  Unfortunately my AF did come about 4 days late but you never know kidda


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natalie & Natasha - So sorry girlies   to both of you.

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

So sorry girls 
I wished I could wave a magic wand and make everything ok but I can't its broken and is in for repair.

instead you'll have to settle for chocolate!

Its not fair is it, last few days Ive been feeling pregnant but today I'm back to my normal self. (well as normal as can be expected  )

Nettie
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Susie (olive) Can you change my date to 18th. Sorry , got it wrong!

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

updated kerry


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

I am so sorry to hear about your BFN, but please don't give up hope yet.  Sometimes you don't get a BFP until you are a week late.

I have everything crossed for you and keep us posted.

Take care
Tracy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Susie - can you put me down for the 28TH Sept please, think that should be about right      

good luck to all the girls in the 2ww   xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

susie(olive) Can you put me down for the 25th Sept. i think that should be ok 

Good luck to all the other ladies testing around that time. Especially Flower,Kelly and Kerry.

Love Sally x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated ladies 

loads of  and


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

flowerpot said:


> Oh natasha poor thing, nothing worse than BFN but no AF. The only light I can give is that I had something similar and someone told me on here (think it was Debs?) that she got a BFN for a week after AF was due, it eventually turned to BFP. Unfortunately my AF did come about 4 days late but you never know kidda


Yep - it was me! As the saying goes "it 'ain't over 'til its over". 
Hope the witch stays away for a long time for all of us.

Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Im feeling much better today, have heavier brown stuff today?
Called the Clinic and consultant said until its red i cant take next lot of Clomid but its been brown for 5 days now so i think this is my period!
Ive got to call them back in 2 days if it doesnt change.
Consultant said that it def soundrd like my AF is on her way.

Natasha, sorry you are having a **** time, it still could change for you next week?

Good luck to all testing this month 
And thanks for all your kind words.
looks like i may have to move in here for a while!

God bless you all.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

HI Olive,
Can yiu update me please AF is here so its   for me please.

Minx, are you ok? how you getting on?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Natalie,

                             

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Natalie 

Sorry to hear AF got you. 
Good luck for next month

Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well AF got me full on this morning so definitely BFN for me too. 4th round of Clomid here we come ! 

Olive...test date for me should be about 8 October please 

Natalie...sorry AF got you too...looks like we're cycle buddies again mate.   

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm going out for friends birthday drinks tonight so I'll definitely be having a few ! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Natasha

Sorry AF put in an appearance. Sending you  for next month

Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good morning,
Im so sorry Natasha that the cow caught you too. .
I think i read somewhere else that olive has hers too, So we can all cycle together this month.
Thanks for the big hugs Kelly, Kerry and Debs.
I wish everyone all the best this month.
Im in a great mood at mo, think when i get AF at least i dont have to stress about anything.
I start my Clomid on Monday if anyone wants to be my buddy?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

natasha and natalie,

sorrry that the   found you,  lots of  and even more   for the next cycles!!

Bendybird.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Natasha,

So sorry af turned up,I was really hoping it was your turn,hope your ok hunny,get trollied while you can         

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well start Clomid again tonight...cd2...have been really emotional & teaful wondering what's going wrong...doesn't help when I see downstairs neighbour all time with her big bump...then go to chemist this morning to get Clomid & 1st women I see when get out of car is heavily pregnant & to top it all the actual pharmacist was pregnant....really did my head in  ...was thinking of taking a month off but have decided to keep going.
Also decided to try another month of absolutely no drinking & not even the odd ciggie...I've tried this before & not worked but am determined to give it another go...I'm not having monitoring scan this month either as consultant said didn't need to unless I wanted one as we know that I seem to respond well to the Clomid with 2 mature follies/2 eggs released each month, also I'm not gonna temp this month and I'm not gonna check what cycle day I am...try & relax about it more & just have plenty of ....think it's all getting a bit too intense again...

Anyway, we didn't go out last night as the weather was awful...it was up on North London & we're SE London so couldn't be bothered...had a nice chilled evening instead & an early night. Off to Gareth parents this evening for dinner so that'll be nice & means I don't have to cook ! Back to work tomorrow...where does the weekend go ?

Well, good luck to all you lovely ladies who are in the 2ww & to all the others who will be cycling same as me....  

Take care 

Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Nat,
I start pills on day 3 so tomorrow for me, so looks like we are together again this month.  also Humph and Olive are with us so at least we wont be lonely 
Sorry your so down, ive have been too but im ok now.
One of my friends has had a motorbike accident and briken her pelvis, which kinda brings things home, that life goes on around me.

We stayed in to last night as we only had £6 in our account which is due to me demoteing myself for TTC and now only earning when i go in to work(and not very many£s at that!)
But its cool we are spending quality time together!
Have been enjoying my wine, are you sure you wanna give it up this month? good on you if you do but i know it would make me misery(alchie that i am )

Speak soon babe keep your chin up my special bud.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks hun 

I know its gonna be tough not even having the odd glass of wine but Gareth & me have made a promise to one another...Gareth doesn't really smoke but does like the odd few roll ups & his beer...so we've said this month that we've gotta support one another...he can still have odd beer when he goes to Palace matches but no rollies & I will have completely clean month. We were sposed to start IVF next month but decided to stay on the Clomid for another 3 mths so we have to try & do everything we can to make it work !

You take yours CD3-7 then 

Well my little cycle buddy, here's to another month of 
Take care sweet

Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck with the not drinking.
I gave up smoking 3 years ago, i used smoke 20 aday for about 12 years its hard but so worth it.
I still crave but have never smoked since then(although i really wanted just one when i got BFN this month).

My consultant keeps telling me day 3 and he says this is normal.
All you guys take yours day 2, do think i should take it tonight this month and give it a try? it cant hurt can it? and ive been having that brown bleed this month for 4 days b4 my AF even started?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

It's your call if you wanna change the cycle day that you start the Clomid, although I would perhaps mention it to your consultant  ...I can't see that it would make that much difference just starting 1 day earlier...I think it just means that the earlier you take it supposedly improves your chance as can lead to more mature follies & fewer side effect on the womb lining (many of the US women are prescribed it CD5-9 so even later than you taking it)

Well done you for giving up smoking  ...I don't really smoke much anyway...only a few when I drink & I can go for days/weeks without any...so I know I can do it...just need some willpower this month (& I've got some lozenges from chemist to help me !!)


Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks hun, 
im gonna take it tonight instead of tomorrow, my body wont know the difference 
anyway as in theory ive been bleeding already for 6 days!
So im with you tonight Poppet.
Im going round my friends for dinner at 4pm so i will have a glass of red for you.
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cheers


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

evening ladies well af was here with a vengence and it seems to have disappeared somewhat today!! although tmi coming up! sometimes around day 3 it stops for a day and then starts again!! anyone else have this  or is it just me  so guessing for a 28 day cycle which i usually am on the clomid test date for me is 7th october! 4 days before by birthday 

good luck to all those testing 

  

suzie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha and Natalie sorry Af made an appearance      

Good luck for this month girls      

Well CD17 for me today, my longest cycle length is 33 days so 14 from that would give me a latest day to ov of CD19 (weds).  Doing BMS every other day. Certainly had much more less ovary stabbing this month, hope thats not a bad sign  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Flower

Good luck for this month...keeping fingers & toes crossed for you hun 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Nat & Natasha - Glad your both OK. You certainly sound +ive which is great. Wishing you both luck for your next cycles  

Debby - How's you hun?

Susie (Olive) - I've had that a couple of times, you think its all over then she bl**dy comes back! She really is a cow! Good luck for this next cycle.

Flower - Lets hope that if you've already OV'd you caught, or if you haven't that you will!!   thoughts baby!

Hi everyone else...Humph, Tracey and all you other lovely girls.

CD17 for me today. Going by last 2 cycles due to test/see AF on Sunday. Have very sore boobs, and yesterday (Sorry tmi) noticed a little blood after jiggy jiggy. Not sure what from though! Anyway, I guess we'll wait and see.

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Really confused this month as no major stabbing pain, but have had a dull ache for 3-4 days. Had BMS on day 2 of the pain so not sure what to expect.

Just been talking to a collegue who has just had a +ve following IVF so hoping that things are due to be our turn soon.

Hope everyone else is ok. 
TTFN
Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Debs - I'm CD18 today too and I haven't had any stabbing pain either, usually really strong over ovaries.  just an aching in the pubic central area. not sure if Ov has been or due (latest day it comes is CD19) so just trying BMS every other day hoping its enough      

 xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My 2ww over.....came on today. Had spotting Sunday/Monday and full AF today. So disappointed and confused! 

Susie, can you take me off the list please hun.
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry hun   xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kerry...    so sorry 

Flower...hope you ov soon but enjoying plenty of jiggy in the mean time  

Debs...keeping everything crossed for you too 

Natalie...how you doing mate 

Olive...hope you're ok too 

Sorry not many personals...but thinking of you all 
Good luck & take care
   

Natasha


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, can I join the 2WW please, my first one on Clomid  

I got a +ve OPK result yesterday and things down below are EXTREMELY uncomfortable to say the least (but I'm not complaining, if it means I'm OVing !!)

So I'm pretty sure today is the day for me (CD15) it's ironic that the last thing I feel like at the mo is jiggy jiggy, but needs must  

Good luck to everyone else, and I'm sorry about the AFs turning up x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Loubie - now exactly what you mean, I'm uncomfortable around ovulation too and thats the one time that you have to spread your legs and do the deed    good luck girl  

Debs - how you doing hun?  you reckon you've ov now?

Hello everyone else!

Well I guess I'm in 2ww now, CD20 today, due AF CD33 at the latest. Done BMS every other day,hoping its enough.  Like Debs not had any major ov pains so hoping its worked xxx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

hi Girls

I'm confussed 

I've had no symptoms for a few days now and today I feel like AF is on its way but whats confussing me is today is when I wipe myself the cm is slightly brown (sorry for TMI)
is this implantion? but its about day 12?

I did do a test today and it was negative.  I've either tested too early or AF is on its way.

I suppose I have wait and see what the next couple of days will bring.

Nettie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nettie - is it day 12 of your whole cycle or day 12 of the 2ww?


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

sorry its day 27 of my 28 to 31 cycle so I presume about day 12 of my 2ww. if that makes sense.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmm....interesting. I'm having a very odd cycle so I would say anything is possible! I hope and pray its not AF coming Nettie. Quite late I think for impantation (is it Dr Natasha??), but you never know.

 
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Nettie, I'm with you!!

It probably is too late for implantation. this normally occurs 5-10 days post ov.  

however you do hear about people having a discharge on wiping when AF due but it never fully arrives and they get a BFP so it doesn't necessarilly mean its coming.  Fingers crossed


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Howdy clomid partners 

I really can't spend as long on here as I did yesterday as I've got too much work to do & am off tomorrow (yippee...a lie in then an acupuncture session !  )

Nettie...really hope it's good news for you...it's so frustrating that symptoms are all so similar. Implantation bleed _usually_ occurs around 5-10 dpo but obviously we're all different...here's a good site which shows you all the stages....(it actually says that implantation complete by 12dpo)

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/

Keeping   for you hun 

Anyway, must get on...why can't I be paid a good salary to sit here & chat to you...oh yeah, I am !!  

Good luck...   
Take care hunnies
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

hi girls

Thanks for you replies 
I've been trying to work it out.  Last  was Sat 3rd.  I had low pains for a few days after, I may have ovulated later then I thought and the   from the 3rd was still active so could it be about day 10 ish or am I trying to talk myself into it been implantation bleed.

Warning  ahead - Its not what I would call a bleed or a show its just cm which is slightly stained brown and I have really low ache.  I normally get really tired, go off food, snappy   before my AF and now  I'm really motivated at work (makes a change) and could eat a horse.

I'm classing my test date as 17th as thats 2weeks after last BMS but in theory my AF is due between 18th and 20th.

I know I should just wait and see its only a few days but it feels like months! Patience is not my virtue  

Nettie xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm really hoping it is implantation for you but think you need to take the dates from ovulation onwards, regardless of when you last had BMS, cos sperm can live for up to around 5 days so would be difficult to say when the sperm actually fertilized the egg, therefore can't take it from "fertilization date"...if that makes sense 

Good luck though & here's hoping you get some positive news 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CD3 and having OV pains! What on earth is going on Got my cons appointment thru today...for monday! Yikes! 

Hope your all ok?!

Anyone left to test? Good luck if there is

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry hun posted on the clomid girls  

I'm in the 2ww now! yikes! AF due about 28th


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls i am 6dpo and my first month at 100mg.
My nipples are like porn stars  ans they hurt like mad.  This is a normal sign for me that i have ovulated.
Would love for this to be our month, this is month 12 ttc for us, not a lot in the grand scheme of things and seeing as we have only been having treatment for the past 4 months.  But it feels like a lifetime when you are waiting 
My AF is due Sun 25th Sept
Good luck to everyone on the    
 vibes to everyone

samxxx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Its a negitive for me!  Ah well back on the monster pills

Good luck to everyone else

Nettie


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nettie,

So sorry its a bfn hunny,hope your ok??    

Kelly x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Oops, sorry Olive, I forgot to mention I will be testing on 29th September if AF hasn't reared her oh so ugly head before then 

That's 14 days after I _think_ I OVd, so it should be a safe bet 

Good luck everyone else


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated loubie


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

well girls CD29 for me today............Usually bang on 28 days - only get pains on the day I come on - this month ive been getting twinges since last tuesday, still getting them now and constantly on knicker watch waiting for AF to make an appearance.  Also (tmi to follow) last few days been having loads of CM - this is unusual for me too.

Think I will wait a few days before I test as usually as soon as I test AF turns up!!!

hope you are all well - Kelly You tested yet?    

DRE
x


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Big hugs for everyone who has found out September is not going to be their month. 

Good luck   for everyone yet to test.

I'll be testing around 3 October - please add me to the list.

hugs

ali
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Dre, fingers and toes crossed for ya hun        

Loubie - you and me testing the same day!  good luck girl. like me its 14 days after the day I "think" i ov    

Nettie - so sorry  

Samfree - good luck to you too  

Kelly - sticky vibes and positive thoughts here for you as ever    

Debs - how you doing?  

Good luck everyone else      

CD 24 today for me, AF due CD 33 or thereabouts so still just over a week to go.  Feel pmt'ish today,   and    hope its not a bad sign.  would you get pmt symptoms if you were gonna get a BFP?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet - overworked and underpaid.
AF due on Wednesday so I guess I'm bideing time now. Can't imagine it will happen this month as BMS has not exactly been plentiful (difficult with me traveling!)

Not got any PMT or bloaty belly stuff going on yet but have been soo stressed this month that it wouldn't supprise me if I was late. Didn't have any Ov pains either which is unusual.

Oh well - back on knickerwatch for me.

(sorry - will do personals later!)

Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it only takes one Debs, good luck


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

I have let you all down and tested,Im sorry I was driving myself loopy its a    ,not suprised at all,dont think I will be on here much now but I will always check up on you   I will pop back in a few days when the grey clouds have p***ed off     

kelly x


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Kelly - sending you a big hug...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Kelly  for next time hun.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

DebbycUK - Good luck for tomorrow, I hope you get that elusive


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, I *finally* got my crosshairs on Fertility Friend, I'm 5DPO 

My temps have been REALLY erratic this time, more so than they are normally - has anyone else experienced this on Clomid?

They've been nice and high the last couple of days though, so I've got a little teeny bit of hope  My chart's here if anyone would like a look -

http://www2.fertilityfriend.com/home/7e89e

Good luck to everyone else about to test


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly I am so very sorry for you    

I hope you are ok? We are here if you need us  

I.F. SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

love ya lots xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly, so sorry babes. I wish I could come down and give you a big hug and take you out for a nice lunch, with wine of course! But you'll have to make do with a huge cyber hug instead -  

Love you lots honey.
xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi girls

Kelly so sorry hun - hopefully you tested too early  

CD30 for me today - still getting twinges but no sign of AF............been having twinges for a week now usually only get them the day before or the day Af arrives - weird!!

can anyone tell me when is the best time to test.  I was naughty and tested on CD28 with a Predictor hpt and it was a BFN, but still no Af - have people got BFN's then gone onto have BFPs a few days/weeks later?? any advice would be appreciated - I think Im trying to convince myself!!!

DRE
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Dre, I'm sure I've read success stories of people getting BFN's then a few days later getting BFP. What is your cycle like normally?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Dre

I have heard of people getting BFN and taking a week or two for a BFP to come.  postive thoughts coming your way        

when is AF actually due? xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Kerry/Flower
thanks for your replies
AF was due Sunday - pre clomid I was having no periods at all - 1st cycle on clomid was 32 days ever since (4 cycles) have been 28 days exactly

I tested on CD28 (but I heard predictors were rubbish anyway - I had one in the drawer so used it and got a BFN) suppose theres still chance that i could have a 32 or more cycle this time - its just the twinges are bugging me in that ive had them for a week now (that never happens)    

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh, sounds exciting! Stay positive honey, we'll keep everything crossed for you
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounding good to me Dre, fingers and toes and everything else I can cross for you!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks for the positive vibes girls

dont know when to test next Im too scared cos I know AF will turn up if I do - guess Ill try and just leave it and see what happens...............

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if you can hang on a couple more days! easier said than done I know


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Dre, 

hang in there hunny,hope you have got more will power than me      

I tested yesterday -bfn I know it was early but could it really still have chance to change to a bfp not due af till thurs   

I am clutching at straws here

Kelly x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi ladies

Haven't been around for a while as was on holiday and then off sick, I had a miscarriage last wednesday, still feeling a bit crap to say the least although feeling ok physically now so felt couldn't really justify taking anymore time off work, am sitting in my office with the door shut hoping that everyone will just leave me alone. I'm having my second lap for endo in November so I think I'll take a break from the mad pills until after that.

Natasha, I lit candles for us both in Rome as promised, sorry they didn't do much good for either of us.

Nicki.x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

our Nicki I am so very very sorry to hear of your m/c    I don't know what else to say, we are here if you need us.  Just ignore everyone in work xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicki,

I am so sorry to hear you news,I wondered where you had go to but I thought no news is good news,I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling hunny,sending loads of love your way       remember we are here if you need us    

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nicki - So sorry things ended badly for you both. Thinking of you  

xxxx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Nicki

I was wondering where you had gone and I was so so sorry to read your post.  Sending lots of love over to you and dh, I really hope you're OK.  

Take Care

Niki x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww Nicki hunny

I'm so so sorry to read your post...feeling so sad for you...wish there was more I could say or do to make things better...but will some cyber hugs do      

And thanks for thinking of me in Rome...what a beautiful thing to do  

Thinking of you hun
Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me,

Guess what  yup                      thats me done then!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

she needs a [email protected]@dy good  she does.


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

so sorry she got you hun  

DRE
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Dre, how you doing?


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Flower

Still no AF - still having twinges and Im knackered!!!  To be honest I think Im talking myself into it, but trying to not get too excited - CD31 for me now - dont know when to test next??  Also what are the best tests to use - do you know??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I bet you are beside yourself! 

is it day 31 today?  well as you said 28 has become the normal length cycle for you but if you go off your longest of 32 which is tomorrow, and still no AF, I'd deffo think of testing again.

From what I've picked up Clearblue are the best ones to use.  Bit more expensive but supposed to be more accurate than own brand ones.

Got everything crossed for you   

       


know what you mean about talking yourself into it. I've got a week to go but convinced this isn't gonna be a good month.  Feeling very sick this afternoon as though I could chuck up but its probably the catarrh from the cold I have


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks for the sticky vibes and babydust!!!!!!!!!!

I am beside myself - and knowing that I have 5 hpt's at home just waiting (but they are the cheap ones from the net!!!) just have to try and stop myself 'trying' one when i get home!!

DRE
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh heck, I would never be able to resist   They might be ok to use, i have heard of people using cheper ones of ebay etc and they work so use those, shame to waste them.  Do let us know how you get on if you give in and test in the morning


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

will do!!!

thats if I can wait until the morning - will check the instruction leaflet,to see if they can be used at anytime of day, may do one tonight then!

Ill keep you posted!!!

           for you too!!!

DRE


xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK!!!!  

Don't get down if says BFN though, remember your pee in the morning is more concentrated and can pick up the levels easier


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dre good luck honey. I think your marvellous for staying so strong. I couldnt of waited this long  .
Sending you some   for luck

Love SAl x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Dre, good luck honey!

xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

well i tested this morning and got a BFN -  still no Af, twinges gone, and working off my longest cycle (since on Clomid) then im due today

B4 Clomid - no periods - since clomid , 1 cycle at 32 days then 4 at 28, CD32 for me now - no signs of AF anymore- could I have tested too early - crappy tests from ebay - could they be wrong? or am i talking myself into this

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh hell Dre, it all sounded so positive.  If I were you I wouldn't give up till AF rears her stupid ugly evil head.      

Have a look at the voting room where the question of cheaper hpt's has been raised, might be interesting to see what others think xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks flower
just gonna keep my fingers crossed - as you 'said' yesterday some girls have taken up to 2 weeks to get the BFP.  Im gonna stay off the booze (big deal for me!!) and wait and see - if no AF by next week then Ill do a Clear Blue test I think.

All im concerned about now - is that pre-clomid I had no periods and had to induce one with norethisterone - just wondering what if they have stopped again 6 months down the line.  guess ill give it a bit longer and if nothing Ill ring my consultant - may have to induce again before taking next round of clomid if its defo a BFN

what a pain        

DRE

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its a nuisence definitely. seems strange that you would have to induce after this length of time but I guess our bodies are peculiar!  If you ring the docs next week, if no AF but BFN, they could do a blood test which would confirm for definite before given you something to induce.  fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Dre, On my fourth cycle (I think!) I had a 48 day cycle! That was pretty common for me pre clomid, but not on Clomid. 

Like Flower said, its not over till its over hun.

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nicki - Nothing I can say will take away the hurt hunny, but if you need an ear to bend let me know as I'm here for you.  Take it easy on yourself. 

Well BFN for me as AF arrived in style this morning. Not unexpected at all as I've basically been told by my consultant that it is "unlikely" to work for us.   I'm still not sure whether to bother taking the next months clomid - seems a little pointless giving myself hot flushes, bloatedness and all the other fun stuff   if its not likely to work. 
We are now doing all the research for IVF and I'm trying desperately to stick with the GI diet to loose 2 1/2 stone before we start. Guess we had better start saving  

DRE - hang in there I was over a week late before I got my BFP last time. Kept getting BFN before then.

Hope everyone else is haveing a good day!

Debs


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Kerry B   48 days - wow, were you regular on Clomid apart from that

Debby - thanks for the words of encouragement - am gonna try and wait - then get a 'proper' test if no Af by next week

DRE
xx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi,  I am on my 1st cycle of Clomid and have been waiting for my AF to arrive.  I have had AF type pains for the past week and am now loosing dark brown/black discharge (sorry if tmi)  I really do hope it doesn't arrive, but with all the other symptoms I think it will.  I'm now on CD 32

Can I ask one thing, if and when it arrives, I take day 1 of my period as the first full day I actually bleed proper blood don't I, so that I then take my Clomid from day 2?

Good luck to all you ladies out there, whether your testing, waiting, starting a new cycle or expecting  Love Rebecca XXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats right Becca, first proper bleed day is Day1, so start from the next day. Take it at night as you'll sleep off most of the S/E's
xxxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

well girls

AF pains just turned up again!!!!!!!!! dont know whats going on.............

         

DRE
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry cant chat long,got loads to do,I will be glad when this wedding is over    

Dre-     

I called the clinic today and I am having HSG in october   Kerry-is that what your having ??

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes honey, probably around the same time! Hope you ok sweetie.

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

DRE - I had AF pains on and off for the first couple of months of being pregnant. As the saying goes it 'ain't over til the fat witch arrives


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

well girls AF arrived overnight with a vengeance - Im in agony today - had a cry in bed this morning too.  

just booked my HSG scan for next wednesday (really looking forward to that!!!!!)  

DH is disappointed we were talking about names and finding out the sex of the baby last night - must have jinxed ourselves!!!!!!!!!

Oh well loopy pills again for me tommorrow - next cons appt on Nov 16th - hes says if im not pg by then he will refer me to IVF unit in Cardiff - but as i only ovulated for the first time last month, I may ask for another 6 months of Clomid (had 6 already)?? what do you think??

  DRE
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Dre
i am sorry the witch got you. But it may be worth asking for another 6months of clomid. it took me 5 months to get caught with my dd. So sometimes it can takr a while. i am upto my 5th month already this time and still no bfp. 

chin up chick and take it easy. and if you feel like a cry you go ahead. it is our right when the witch gets us

Love Sal x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Dre,

so sorry hunny   looks like its me you and kerry all going for a HSG    LETS ALL HOPE THEY ARE ALL CLAER


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks Kel

when are yours and kerry's ?

DRE
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Dre,

Kerry said hers was about the same time as mine and mine is on October 3rd,how are you today?


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Im ok - still in agony and longing for my night in curled up on the sofa with hot water bottle, chocolate, bottle of wine and a good book (and lap top of course), a bit fed up - dont want to be in work so Im looking at holidays on the net - fancying 4* All Inclusive somewhere in November - so me and DH can get rat arsed and have some fun!!!! just need to find something at the right price!!

Really hope that everything is ok with all our HSG scans over the next week or so -dont want them to show up any probs for any of us - its hard enough as it is!!!

How are you feeling?

DRE


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well I am still hanging in there with you guys. Only 2 more days until testing

Good luck everyone

Love Sal x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good luck Sal - I think we call all use a few   vibes at the moment.

Fingers crossed for you!

Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just wanted to pop on and spread some                                   

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dre, im so sorry babe x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Gang 
Well, i never got to find out if my follie had grown in my scan today as i got LH surge this morning(day 15 again),
My consultant said that there was no point in scaning me, LH is there so i got basted today!!!!
So am officially on   again for the 3rd time, Olive, please update me IUI testing on 8th october please (think same day as Minx and you.)
Got a b****y parking ticket waiting for Consultant to turn up(probably playing golf! ).
But never mind all is good, DH sperm motillity was 98% again(same every month)
and 27 million of the fellas(he is very pleased with himself again!)
Good luck to all this month


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you Natalie, that this is your month! Go sperm go!

Debs


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

good luck Natalie ill keep everything crossed for you and sending lots of    all around

love baby whisper


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi all,

Haven't been on here for a while as I moved house a couple of weeks ago and have only just had the internet connected! I've missed talking to you all. Well my 2WW was up today and since I have had all the hassle moving and have been having cramps the last couple of days I didn't expect anything this month. I also haven't had the usual post ovulation side effects I normally have so wasn't hopeful (and have had a few drinks over the past week!). So I got up this morning to test and to my surprise it was a BFP!   I really can't believe it and am so hoping its true and everything is ok. I think I will test again tomorrow as I'm a bit nervous what with some of you having false BFP's recently. Any way just wanted to let you know, I'll keep you updated and good luck to everyone else testing soon!  

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning everyone

I tested this morning and got a bfn. Today was my due day but af as of yet. i dont feel any different or like af is going to arrive so now I have just got to wait. i must admit i did only use an ebay pg test. And i dont think they are that reliable. Oh my god i am talking myself into it!! I dont suppose I will give up until the   arrives.

Good luck everyone else who is testing soon. I know flower hasnt got long.

And Kelly congratulations on youre bfp. It is about time we all had one.

Love Sal x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Kelly - CONGRATULATIONS! About time it happened for one of us 
(is it me or has this been a bad month for bfps?)

Sal - it 'ain't over til its over love. I didn't get a BFP until I was a week late so hang in there.

Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Sally-like you said hunny,it aint over yet,how are you feeling?

Kelly-many congrats on your bfp       

Natalie-all the luck in the world for your 2ww      

hope eveyone is ok??

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i know i said I wouldnt get upset until af arrives but I am positive she is about to come. i feel like I have been run over. and I am getting pains now too. i hate my body   
Sorry for being so grumpy but i am getting a little fed up with these   pills.

Love sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

God i must be a mind reader. The  has just arrived with avengance. I knew she was on her way but i just kept hoping. I just feel like I could  and then a little   wouldnt go amiss.

So good luck to everyone else waiting especially flower. It has to happen soon hun.

Love Sal x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sal 
Sorry AF got you. 
Heres hoping for next month....
Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly (KJM) congrats honey!       Thats fantastic news, keep us posted.

xxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Girls,
Day 2 of  and feeling ok.
Bit Bloated, dragging feeling in lower back apart from that im good.
Have had lots of  so far 
Dave actually asked me to let him rest last night(not used to all the attention )
I hope you are all well.
Sal- sorry AF got you again,  for this month.x
GOODMORNING.. KELLY< KERRY> DEBS<BABY WISPER<DRE
Natasha, Flower, Humph and Suzie are you ok? Where you gone?
KJM>>>>>> CONGRATS


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly - congrats - brilliant news!!      

Dre - so sorry evil witch got you hun, I'm having 12 months of clomid and about to start month 8 this week when AF comes  

Well girls, progesterone came back at 30 so gynae upping my does to 150 mg from this week when AF comes   Fully expecting AF to rear her ugly head in the next couple of days xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

my god     wasnt quite awake when I read that kelly bfp,then I realised its not me    looks cool though


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

Sorry not really been around much...not been a good month & didn't wanna depress you lovely ladies with my woes  

Although I ovulate naturally & clomid has just boosted things, this month I've not really had my usual ovulation pains...felt like something was happening on Friday (CD14) & had all the other little signs (EWCM & high, soft open cervix) but nothing like the pain I normally get (even before Clomid !)   

I've not been temping this month & didn't have any scans as consultant didn't think I needed them anymore...thing is, I've always been a bit cautious about taking any other medication alongside clomid but this month my acupuncturist said he wanted me to start taking some herbs & that they would not interfere with the clomid but help make my uterus strong & give me some energy...basically compliment the clomid rather than work against it.....anyway, I'm now really worried that it's b*ggered things up...I'm sure I have ovulated but all past cycles (I'm on 4th) of clomid I've released 2 eggs but I'm bit worried that the herbs have interfered....so I've decided to have a cd21 progesterone test on Friday...just phoned up my GP's & receptionist was really lovely (makes a change to have a friendly one doesn't it !) when I explained & she said to come in early Friday morning & she'll class it as an emergency...then GP can give me form to go get blood test from hospital (at least this'll be free as NHS rather than £45 usually pay for blood test !)...I just need to put my mind at rest rather than stress that things haven't worked properly for me 

As it is G & me have been arguing alot   (about silly things that just seem to escalate...stupid really)...my hormones have been dreadful which hasn't helped     ...so what with us argueing we've only managed   3 times & we usually manage   almost every day for a week....I so wanted this month to be a stressfree one with no testing, no scans, no temping & just have plenty of fun but it just ain't worked out like that...oh well, here's to another anxious 2ww - testing Sat 8 October....  

Anyway, sorry for the complete whinge  ...told you that's why I've stayed away   

Huge hugs    to those ladies who had wicked old bag visit - she needs a good   

Congratulations for the lucky ladies who got a     

Good luck to everyone still waiting    

   

Sorry again for being a [email protected] cycle buddy this month 

Take care all
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aww Kelly sorry hun, should have said KJM.

you will be saying for real soon i hope   

Natasha, your not a [email protected] cycle buddy at all, you are always helpful and supportive and are certainly allowed to have some off days.  Good on you for ringing about the blood tests, if only to reassure you.  My gynae said I didn't any more BT's but I arranged them myself and glad I did as the last 2 months have dropped and now she needs me to up the dose.  Hopefully you will be ok given you were ovulating anyway.  Fingers crossed for a good result.  And regarding the BMS, 3 times is just fine.  Those little swimmers will hold on there and wait for the eggy so don't give up hope, it only takes one


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Flower  

Think I've been a bit more weepy cos it's exactly a year ago since we went to see my parents in New Zealand (they emigrated nearly 5years ago) & just been missing them  ...silly really considering I'm almost 37 but hey 

Hope you're doing ok


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

37 or not they are still your parents and you are bound to miss them.  give it a few days hun you will feel back to your old self   xxxx


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi ladies can you change me to BFP!!!!

Yippeeee we did it!!!

Thanks

samxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like AF is here girls as expected due to my low blood levels.

Expecting it coming certainly makes it easier!  150 mg here I come! 

Good luck anyone still waiting this month


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Morning everyone, just a quickie AF is here, no beginners luck for me it seems, so I'm out of the 2WW  

Congratulations samfree, I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.  Big hugs to those who aren't so jubilant right now.

Oh well, it's back to the psycho pills from tomorrow, I just hope it's not as bad as last month


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hello people

I too am on 2ww- I should be testing around 6th October so could you put me on the countdown list please!

Samfree- well done girlie- congratulations. Let us know how things go, if that is ok with the other ladies.

Minxy- sorry you are down hun. Hormones must be all over the place so it is not surprising really. What length cycle do you get? I thought we were cycle buddies but I dont test until 6th Octo- am I losing the plot here?

NatB- hello to you. Sorry the AF witch got you- next month....

Hello to everyone else.

Am feeling really pi**y today- sore boobs, really tired and wanted to stay in bed this morning.

I take chinese herbs too which are supposed to help with the suide effects of clomid- I was getting really awful periods- almost twig like and fibrous- but the herbs and acupuncture have helped with this and I have lots of red blood now- much healthier they say. I think its worth a go.

Minxy- the herbs were probably trying to help with the side effects of clomid and to strengthen the uterus. They do work I think (guess you have to believe in these things...!)

It is a lovely fresh day here- sun is shining and all I want to do is crawl back into my pit and stay there wth the covers over my head.

I was reading earlier on n the board that people were feeling bad for being jealous over other people's pregnancies- well... in my world... that is completely normal. I felt exactly the same. So if it is 'wrong' then we are all 'wrong' together. I dont relaly see how it can be any other way .

When you have been saving for something for a long time (be it a car, house or baby) all you think about is that 'thing' when you know that you are getting closer to it but it is still out of your reach. Then one of your friends / family just simply goes out and buys the exact model that you have had your eye on without any struggle. It is excatly the same I think! You just want to kill them!!!

So... we are all beautifully normal and there is nothing we can do about it. Obviously when our FF girls get BFP we are all delighted- different matter all together really in my book as everyone on this board has struggled to get there.

Enuff of my soap box lecture now.... must do some work.

Take care lovelies.

xx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi !
Can you add me to 2ww-due to test 8th October[unless AF comes sooner]
Have not been around for a while-
Samfree-    

and Fingers and everything crossed for all of us this month

Got the blues today  -another chum has just announced her pregnancy after 3months of trying-is it me only or does anyone else have chums who all seem to get preggers at the drop of a hat??
but Of course I am delighted -

Back to see gyn this month and he has put me back on the psycho pills for 3months this time with cyclogest in 2nd half to help with my very short luteal phase-very p****d off as it is only now he is starting to acknowledge that there is a problem with my cycle-when i told him this at the first consultation 2yrs ago he just dismissed it as nonsense 

Anyway sorry girls just having a rant today 
vickilouxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

Feeling much chirpier today...could have something to do with the fact I've got a half day at work as going to have my hair cut & coloured...nice bit of pampering !  
The sun's shining (although it's definitely got that autumn chill to the air !!!) 

Samfree - congratulations hun 

Vicki - sorry you're not having a great day but fingers crossed in the 

Sally & Loubie - sorry AF got you both 

Olive/Suzie - how you doing hun...I think you're a cycle buddy too aren't you 

Flower - sorry you feel like AF's on her broomstick but as you've told me, it ain't over till it's over   

Kellyd & Kerryb - how's things with lovely ladies 

Debs - hope you're not working too hard ! 

Nats - my cycle buddy...how are you feeling today ? 

Humph - my other little cycle bud...thanks for your messages (sorry not replied to your PM but promise I will !!)...you're right, the chinese medicine I take is to replace what the clomid takes out & to make my uterus strong so sounds like similar to what you're taking (I'll try & remember to get name & let you know when I get home). I have to take 4 x 3times a day from cd7-cd21. I'm really hoping that that is why I didn't get my usual bad ovulation pain but am still gonna get a cd21 progesterone test done this Friday just to put my mind at rest !
I test on Saturday 8 October so just behind you...I'm not going to actually test though unless AF is late...don't keep hpt's in house anymore as too much temptation to test too early. I'm actually getting some twinges today but nothing painful (definitely not ovulation & too early for AF) but obviously something's going on "down there"...and I can't believe I got up 5 times during the night as I needed to pee !!!!!!!

Anyway my gorgeous clomid chicks, I'd better go as only 2 hours left in the office & I better do some work !

Thinking of you all & fingers & toes crossed for all those on the     & special hugs to my cycle buddies  

Take care & good luck 
     

Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

AF definitely here Natasha as of yesterday so upto 150 mg from tonight    Currently very chilled but because I'm dosed up on Tramadol for AF pains haha!

Ordered some ovulation pee sticks to try and some pre-seed, grapefruit and cough medicine all in the kitchen and ready to go!!!  Glad you feel better today hun, enjoy your afternoon xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww Flower...I'm sorry that AF finally arrived...why can't she just take the hint & get lost    

Sounds like you got everything prepared for your next cycle though...hopefully the increase in dose won't give you increase in side effects 
I told DP that if it doesn't work this month then I'm getting some Pre-seed as well (he wasn't too keen on lubing it but told him tough  )

Anyway, thinking of you hun
Take care
Natasha


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi everyone - just checking in - feeling anxious as under a lot of stress at the mo (stomach tied up in knots, you know the type).  feeling every twinge etc.  Had my cd 21 test today - not sure how useful it will be as I think I ov'd around CD18 and it's now CD27 - also had hcg test (ever the optimist!)

Take care everyone

Alison


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hello everyone

Minxy- I take 'green tea pills from Cd10 until Af but before that I take 2 sets which I cant remember the names of them. Will also check and let you know.

I am interested in the short leutal phase drug- how long were your cycles normally? What does that drug do- is it progesterone based? I have a leutal phase of between 10 and 12 days- is that normal?

Flowerpot- how you doing hon?

Well, It is official... I am eating like a stuffed pig- it has to be chocolate and cheese and crisps all the way- piling on the ppounds even as I think about it! Must go for a run this weekend.

NatB- how are you? Hanging on in there?

I have invested in some pre-seed as I went on to this American website (cant remember the name) and they were all raving about it. You can get it cheaper at accessdiagnostics on the web. It is a strange feeling for Dh but he said it is not unpleasant- just 'wet'!! Also, if it helps get the little swimmers up there I'm all for it!

Really feeling hormonal today- think AF is winding her wicked way to me and may be early. Just my luck! Still it is not over until its over so I will keep everything crossed. Having bloods tomorrow to check ovulation occurred so will keep you posted. Good luck Minxy on your test- let me know cycle bud!

Sending love and hugs to everyone!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Humph...

The capsules I take are called Ji Shen Gui Yu Wan. I had a look on the internet & couldn't find exactly that name but the bottle them come in listed all the separate ingredients/herbs so I looked all those up & all of them are related to strengthening uterus, cleansing liver (which in chinese medicine is linked to blood for uterus), energising blood ie helping the qi, amongst other things related to fertility & menstruation...apparently I'm yang difficient (I think it was yang anyway, so have an imbalance of yin !!) & acupuncturist said this is caused by the clomid (and my other gynae probs eg endo/bicornuate uterus etc) so he wanted to give me something that would "put back" what the clomid took out...he also told me that even though the pills may give me more energy I was not to start doing to much as I needed that energy to help sustain a pregnancy & to conserve any excess energy for that ! All very interesting.

My cycles used to be regular 28 day (even immediately after coming off pill that I was on for 18 years !) but since January this year when I suffered an early mc, alternate months have become irregular...in fact on clomid they've all been irregular !!! I actually ovulate naturally so take clomid to boost things, rather than to trigger ovulation or regulate my cycles...and even though my cycles have become irregular I still ovulate on cd14/15 but have a long luteal phase (up to about 17/18 days sometimes which our consultant said was perfectly normal). I'm afraid I don't know about the other drug you mentioned for helping with a short luteal phase.

Anyway, sorry you're feeling hormonal but hang in there hun...clomid side effects, pg & AF symptoms are all so similar so difficult to say whats's happening just yet....keeping everything crossed for you  
Take care 
Natasha


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi Humph!

Re the short luteal phase drug- my cycles pre clomid were fairly regular 28-32 days but only had around 5-7 dpo - a very short luteal phase .My gyn put me onto clomid to boost things but it only lenghtened it to 9 days [i have read that you need at least 10days to maintain a pregnancy].in addition to 3more months of clomid,He has now prescribed cyclogest progesterone pessaries[not looking forward to those] to take in the 2nd half of cycle to make it last longer . Clomid or progesterone supplementation are the treatments for luteal phase defects but in my case both seem to be required!The use of progesterone is somewhat controversial so it will probably depend on your dr.Cyclogest is used i think in ivf as well.
Will report back on effectiveness
take care
Vickilou xxx


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Thanks guys for the update on the short leutal phase drugs. Lets us know how you get on.

Minx- I also take those- are they in a white container in capsule form or are they little pills? I take them in little pill form. Its good to know we are taking the same type of one!

Good luck ladies,, fingers crossed for this month... Congratulations KJM on your BFP- really hope everything is ok.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Yep, mine are in big white container (I got them from Shulan - the chinese pharmacy that acupuncturist uses & they cost me about £30 for 2 containers). I take them in capsule form as acupuncturist said it was easier & don't have to fiddle around with loads of little bead pills that roll everywhere !!!!

It is good to know that we're taking the same thing 

Fingers crossed    
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home this way ladies

 & 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38171.0


----------

